

Announcing JotForm Developer Competition - aytekin
http://www.jotform.com/blog/88-Announcing-JotForm-Developer-Competition

======
aytekin
Founder of JotForm here.

To celebrate our new API we are running a competition for developers. The
grand prize is $5000. We also have category prices and all complete app
submissions will receive t-shirts.

The dates are from August 24th to September 24th. Anybody can join the
competition.

The apps will be featured on a new JotForm Apps section. Non-free apps are
welcome. JotForm has over 1 million users, and we'd be happy promote apps
created by the community.

If you have any questions I'd be happy to answer them here.

